# rail roading on rc channel



## tjetson (Aug 12, 2011)

is there ever a time its proper to rail road onto rc channel?

hanging in a garage loft that is a gable and the angle sides are 4' so i could hang with the channel and cut down the seams huge. there would be more butt joints but way less footage


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried about doing it. as long as the ends are solid


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, it is allowed.

http://www.phillipsmfg.com/techspec/documents/RC_1_Installation.pdf


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Yes, it is allowed.
> 
> http://www.phillipsmfg.com/techspec/documents/RC_1_Installation.pdf


Laughed out loud at "allowed".


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> Laughed out loud at "allowed".


 Man, I've been on jobs where you have to install everything as shown in the UL listing, so if the board is only stood up you have to do it that way. When I say allowed it implies that it can be documented. California state hospital work is really picky. Everything has to be 16 ga, and blah, blah, blah.

I had an inspector get angry, because I screw first layer 24 oc as documented. She wanted it 8 and 12, and got mad when I proved her wrong.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

MrWillys said:


> Man, I've been on jobs where you have to install everything as shown in the UL listing, so if the board is only stood up you have to do it that way. When I say allowed it implies that it can be documented. California state hospital work is really picky. Everything has to be 16 ga, and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I had an inspector get angry, because I screw first layer 24 oc as documented. She wanted it 8 and 12, and got mad when I proved her wrong.


Ive had screw inspections of the FIRST layer of a fire wall as well. Even with the second layer hitting sruds with 1 5/8" screws. In that particular city screws were 6" and 8" . 

Its still sorta humorous to hear. 

When we get prints that originally came from california we almist always have to build it to your specs unless gc gets an architect to go over the changes and all that. Real PITA building chit earthquake proof and whatnot when ive never felt an earthquake in my life! 

And ALL the ceiling wires....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

nodnarb said:


> Ive had screw inspections of the FIRST layer of a fire wall as well. Even with the second layer hitting sruds with 1 5/8" screws. In that particular city screws were 6" and 8" .


 The maximum screw pattern for rated assemblies is 8" & 12" with base layers being screwed 24".

See table 6 here.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf

Find your rated assemblies here.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-600-09.pdf

I get pissed off at inspector ignorance of our craft. Unless the city council has passed an ordinance to amend the code it gets installed per the manufacturers design. Next time you're in that city politely show the inspector the design criteria. Screwing the hell out of first layers is just silliness.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

y


MrWillys said:


> The maximum screw pattern for rated assemblies is 8" & 12" with base layers being screwed 24".
> 
> See table 6 here.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Frisco Tx, supposedly one of the fastest growing cities in the country. 

Im saving these links! Theres a whole county with outrageous inspectors like this .. sadly most of my work is in it too so its a constant battle. Im afraid proving the inspector wrong like that might just be more trouble than it is worth..

How I usually pass with the real pricks is personally follow them with a cordless and assure them if there is ANY troubles we can fix them right then so they dont have a wasted trip. Ive got a helper with the spiel down pretty good, I get him to brownnose a little more than I can stand.

They are usually tickled with the ego boost greentag and leave.


----------

